#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Vietnam, Nepal and Burma  Travel Forum >  >  Ho Chi Minh City Pics

## ShrewedPunter

Here are some pics from my visa holiday to Ho Chi Minh City
Stayed in a guesthouse style place next to the river in District 2 for about 50 quid a night It was far away from the centre so we took Grabtaxi every day.  Thoroughly enjoyable. Lots of colonial architecture and greenery more than any Thai city I’ve been. My only moan is the difficulty crossing the streets in district 1. I didn’t see a crossover bridge anywhere and it’s a mission getting anywhere in the city walking. 


7 baht bus from airport to District 1  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

Nice but a little commentary sure would not hurt..

----------


## cyrille

Did you have a sneak peep at your bonking app.. just out of curiosity, like?  :Very Happy:

----------


## terry57

Some really top quality Piks there punty. Well done. 

Great spot to spend a week or so. They have really good beers on the go as well so that's a plus.

Your food pics are great.

Ta

----------


## ShrewedPunter

Extra beer pics

----------


## terry57

I don't do that Larger shite but they have some really good imported Ales at great prices.

 One Christmas Eve i was drinking imported Coopers Sparking Ale cheaper than i could buy it in Australia. ???

Could never work that one out eh, not that I give a fook, i got well pissed up and happy.  :Smile: 

Next day was a coont though.  :bananaman: 

What Smart phone ya using. ?

Blinding quality piks, I love it.

----------


## ShrewedPunter

Samsung S8 however most people won't get full use out of the sensor because they point and shoot with auto mode which is set up for shaking hands.

Get a small tripod, use pro mode, put the ISO to 100 and slow the shutter speed and you'll get excellent results especially at night

----------


## cyrille

Surely all that characterless frozen piss you Aussies drink is lager, tel?

Coopers is good, but pretty much a 'niche' drink in Australia.

----------


## terry57

^

Yer well Lager gives me a raging hangover and if there ain't no decent Ales ill drink Scotch or Guinness,  If I do drink Lager 4 small ones is it.

Anyway Punty,  Ya certainly got that S 8 firing off some brilliant pics.

Thanks for the heads up.

----------


## cyrille

So basically you like to drink English style beer, Irish stout and Scotch whisky.

Fair enough.

----------


## terry57

^
And when Im back in Australia mix it all up with some god awful powerful Hydro Mull.  :Smile: 

Doing a quick 2 week run back in January.

Party time for Terence innit. 

No fooking shitty lager though.  :spam2:

----------


## HuangLao

Nice vibrant images, Punty. 

Saigon still retains the old-school charm, yet changing dramatically. 

Cheers!!

 :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Onya Punty. Nice trip.


Would ya think of basing yourself there now that you've settled down with a non-Thai?

Cleaner, nicer, food is better, the locals aren't fokwits, etc.

----------


## Dragonfly

nice pics, and welcome back

more pics of your bird, did you take from Thailand, or local ?

----------


## Luigi

She wears a dress well.

----------


## HuangLao

> She wears a dress well.



Sure does.
Some still wear dresses quite nicely.

----------


## ShrewedPunter

> Onya Punty. Nice trip.
> 
> 
> Would ya think of basing yourself there now that you've settled down with a non-Thai?
> 
> Cleaner, nicer, food is better, the locals aren't fokwits, etc.


Umm not sure. Swings and roundabouts.

Food is nice and they have lots of trees and greenery but they lack a mass transport system at the moment, the roads are a nightmare to cross in the city and they honk their horns all the time

----------


## Maanaam

> Onya Punty. Nice trip.
> 
> 
> Would ya think of basing yourself there now that you've settled down with a non-Thai?
> 
> Cleaner, nicer, food is better, the locals aren't fokwits, etc.


Says the guy who sabotaged his online dating. 
Ingratiating himself to do it again...be wary SP.

----------


## Luigi

On the ol' meth early this evening Manfan. You do love the stuff!   :Smile:

----------


## HuangLao

> Umm not sure. Swings and roundabouts.
> 
> Food is nice and they have lots of trees and greenery but they lack a mass transport system at the moment, the roads are a nightmare to cross in the city and they honk their horns all the time


Learn to navigate a motoci. The choice of transport modes.
When in Rome, blah, blah.

----------


## terry57

Fuk knows why those little throttlers do not build walk overs for the punters. ??

It's not that fuking hard.

Crossing the road in Vietnam is just diabolically dangerous to most white trash. 

Jesus,  they won the War, no reason to be still angry at us.  :Smile:

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Onya Punty. Nice trip.
> 
> 
> Would ya think of basing yourself there now that you've settled down with a non-Thai?
> 
> Cleaner, nicer, food is better, the locals aren't fokwits, etc.


Well... some of it is cleaner... some of the food is better... and some of the locals aren't shady or a bit mercenary... but they are a bit boring, even when you speak to them in their own language.

----------


## Luigi

So, a bit like West Bromwich then.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Tip top pic Punski, nice mix of old and new.

Got any more local food dishes ? I'm starvin :Smile:

----------


## pseudolus

Punter stopped posting tit and gash pics then?

----------


## CaptainNemo

He won't get any gash in Namland...

----------


## DJ Pat

Only one cat pic.

Must be a shortage of felines in that country.

----------


## stroller

> Must be a shortage of felines in that country.


Not in the street eateries...

----------


## fishlocker

Nice pics, Thanks for taking the time to post. :tumbs: I can't green you as I must spread the love around first.

----------


## DJ Pat

Why does it suddenly decide I can't green?

I'm always spreading the love ......

----------


## pseudolus

> Why does it suddenly decide I can't green?
> 
> I'm always spreading the clap......



Fixed that for ya buddy  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

Thanks for the pics, Punty. Glad you made it to Vietnam. 

@AO - for commentary in the OP

War Remnants Museum - building with guns & tanks
Notre Dame Cathedral
Saigon River
Independence Palace or Reunification Palace - building with the fountain in front of it. It used to be the seat of gov't by the South Vietnamese, now it's a museum. There are war rooms & bunkers in the basement and a helicopter on the rooftop. 
Saigon Centre - the tall conical building. It's visible from Le Loi square & Ben Thanh central market.

Btw, I've read recently that McD opened its first store in Hanoi. In Saigon, there are now 14 branches of McD. Obesity epidemic coming soon...

----------


## ShrewedPunter

War room.. I think.that poster is the troop numbers.
"Thai Lan" contributed over 2k

----------


## Dillinger

Was that your first visit to Vietnam Punty?

I hated the place, one of  the most boring Countries in SE Asia IMO

----------


## ShrewedPunter

> Was that your first visit to Vietnam Punty?
> 
> I hated the place, one of  the most boring Countries in SE Asia IMO


yeah first, but not the last

----------


## HuangLao

> Was that your first visit to Vietnam Punty?
> 
> I hated the place, one of  the most boring Countries in SE Asia IMO


Need to get outta the cities, Dilly...
Central and northern highlands and the central coast is a different world.

----------


## Jack meoff

I agree boring and motoci traffic and continuous horns made it annoying,
Enjoyed the food.
More Gash pics spunty.

----------


## ShrewedPunter

Ah ok each to their own .. I enjoyed my time in Vietnam anyway

----------

